# Trivia 8/11



## luckytrim (Aug 12, 2018)

trivia 8/11
DID YOU KNOW...
Arachibutyrophobia is the fear of peanut butter sticking to  roof of your
mouth.


1. What was the name of a post-war organization of former SS  members?
(Hint; One Word -Begins With O)
2. Whose good ship had come in, making her a millionaire by  the age of ten, 
and later an Ambassador?
3. What name brand basketball does the NBA use in their  games?
4. What's the name of the westerly winds that frequent  Alberta's prairies, mostly in winter?
5.  In which religion's Book does Jesus appear to inhabitants  of the American continent many years before His actual birth, as well as  immediately after His resurrection?
6. What type of sea creature was featured in Hemingway's "The  Old Man and the Sea" ?
7. Complete the Jingle...
" ________ tastes good like a _________ should." 
8. Strange Words are These...
The word is peregrination. I when could I use it? What does it  mean?
  a. - A place where peregrines were kept in Mediaeval  times
  b. - Travelling around
  c. - A word to describe a rather fixed smile
  d. - A type of mead made by monks






TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The original Forest Lawn cemetery is famous for being the  final resting
place for many of Hollywood's greatest stars.
The cemetery is appropriately located at the end of the same  street as
Hollywood's Walk of Fame.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Odessa
2. Shirley Temple
3. Spaulding
4. Chinooks 
5. the Book of Mormon
6. a Marlin
7. Winston - Cigarette
8. - b

CRAP !!
Forest Lawn Cemetery is NOT on the same street as the Walk of  Fame, but it
DOES appropriately overlook Disney Studios, Universal Studios,  and Warner
Brothers Studios.


----------

